# Furry Anime; The boy and the beast :3 !!!!!!



## Nerine (Feb 24, 2016)

Yesssssssssssssss! This is what I've been waiting for!


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 24, 2016)

The creators of these particular animes (same creators as wolf children and summer wars) are very good at animal related characters.

Theyd previously outdone themselves with Ame and Yuki, their father, and King Kazma from Summer Wars

Another note unrelated to animal people but Im just really impressed with the amount of detail they put into animating large numbers of subjects like a crowd or large group of people (summer wars was impressive for the same reason)

Overall very beautiful cartoons


----------



## Sforzie (Feb 27, 2016)

Aw, the little boar (I guess boar?) kids were cute. :3


----------

